# power supply on LG 47" TV



## danich (Mar 7, 2016)

I have an LG 47" LED (model: 47LG50). It started mysteriously turning itself off in the middle of a show. Then trying to turn it on the red light would flash three times, then go dark. Now will not turn on at all.
Logical deduction tells me it's the power supply. It looks simple to remove and replace and they are available for about $70. Is it as simple as it looks?


----------

